
Walkability as Technology - astrange
https://janejacobsjapan.com/2016/11/27/walkability-as-technology/
======
oldmancoyote
Note that the 5 most walkable cities in the U.S. are among the most expensive
cities in the country. It is the huge (and largely unmet) demand to live in
such cities that drives the cost of real estate and eventually the other high
costs of living there.

